# How many got OCD?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

How many of us got OCD?
I think severe OCD may be the main cause behind it all


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I think severe OCD may be the main cause behind it all


I have to disagree with that, I don't have severe OCD, I have a couple of routines I follow, but if I can't, its not the end of the world.
I think everyone has OCD to a certain extent. When you take a shower I bet you wash yourself in the same order everyday, and dry yourself in the same order, I think everyone does, we all have our thing!

3098


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree with Pollyanna 3098. I have routines, and even compulsions and obsessions sometimes. But not severe enough to be diagnosed with OCD. I think all humans are a little obsessive compulsive, just not to the point where it interferes with their life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay I guess not then, maybe it's one of the causes for me.
Anyway, if you see how many people are in on this forum daily, I think it's weird we don't set up times where we all meet in the chat to share our views directly so we can overcome this thing.
Reading about other peoples symptoms only lead to more symptoms.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

MentallyIll,
You ended your post with this quote.



> Reading about other peoples symptoms only lead to more symptoms.


I am curious as to why you think that happens.
I think there may be some truth to it.

3098


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> MentallyIll,
> You ended your post with this quote.
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly the power of suggestion.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Possibly the power of suggestion


With maybe a little hypochondria thrown in :wink:

3098


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> > Possibly the power of suggestion
> 
> 
> With maybe a little hypochondria thrown in :wink:
> ...


True. lol
I don't get more symptoms from reading about others experiences. It actually helps me cope better, knowing that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Remember when you were at school and the nurse would come in and start talking about head lice, you would have this urge to scratch your head.

Bet you have an itchy head right now :wink:
Mine is. :shock:

3098


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

I can be extremely apathetic for really any thing in life. If I have ocd of any sorts, it's constant questioning and or trying to understand reality. If that makes any sense.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

By the way, I really don't think there's any words that can be said to overcome dp/dr, or anyway we can truly figure out how to overcome it. It's all an individual internal quest to say the least.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

I have terrible ocd, 12345678910 :lol:


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: yes, terrible.

A few years ago, I did have many symptoms of OCD... Ridiculously stereotypical things like checking to make sure I hadn't left the oven on 6 times before I left the house. Or while at school, every 5 seconds I was thinking that I had left my car lights on. I would check to make sure the door was locked at least 5 times coming and going. I used to not be able to walk down the sidewalk unless I stepped exactly 3 times in each section.

This was something beyond mere routine. It was, in the classifiable sense, obsessions and compulsions that did interfere with normal daily functioning. 
Funny enough, when I got on Paxil for anxiety and social phobia, it practically eliminated the OCD. Strange...

_~T_


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

The reason I believe reading about symptoms leads to more symptoms is because I've experienced it myself, and read several other people do the same.
Also, I remember once as a little child, I stepped on a nail and at first it didn't hurt, then I saw all the blood and suddenly it hurted a lot.
So by us reading more about DP/DR, the more we know, the more we adopt, kind of hypochondriac, like everyone is really.
Just like everyone has OCD, to different degrees,

I know for a fact OCD is a big factor in my DP/DR, cause everytime I read something overwhelming or negative, I automatically obsess about it for days.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> The reason I believe reading about symptoms leads to more symptoms is because I've experienced it myself, and read several other people do the same.
> Also, I remember once as a little child, I stepped on a nail and at first it didn't hurt, then I saw all the blood and suddenly it hurted a lot.
> So by us reading more about DP/DR, the more we know, the more we adopt, kind of hypochondriac, like everyone is really.
> Just like everyone has OCD, to different degrees,
> ...


everything about dissociation/dp/dr started with mushrooms for the most part... i could see ocd being a problem in this situation though

edit: also mentally ill, if this is the case for you, you should get rid of the computer, so you don't look up dp/dr anymore. just try to move on from what has happened


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Not only am I a perfectionist (procrastinator extraordinare'), but I've also got the whole intrusive thought / rumination thing going on as well.

To take it one step further, I'd quite comfortably say that my constant rumination over the symptoms has kept me stuck in the DP nightmare. I can only guess that most people, when experiencing DP like symptoms would naturally let it go and move on once the situation had passed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

yes, that's why OCD is so fuckedup, it can make you believe all kind of things you would normally just laugh your ass off at, cause it's in your head so much.
That's why people are sure they just got CANCER and HIV from a piece of bread etc. when you hear it, it's completely ridiculous, but when you actually believe it and think it over and over and over it's like a placebo effect who really makes you believe it, then you start feeling sicker and sicker, and even after you visit your doctor and he proves your completely healthy, it's not enough, your still sure.

The more you think feel and focus that your feeling unreal, ofcourse the more you'll feel unreal...

I hope I don't offend anyone with my statements, I'm just trying to help myself and you out of this mess.
It's sad to see myself wasting so much time of my life her on earth thinking about absurd things that gets me nowhere, and see other souls going through the same, cause I know firsthand how f'ed up it is.

I just think we should start arranging a certain day where we gatherd as many as possible on a chat, to discuss it further, share relief methods instead of sharing symptoms.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> That's why people are sure they just got CANCER and HIV from a piece of bread etc. when you hear it, it's completely ridiculous, but when you actually believe it and think it over and over and over it's like a placebo effect who really makes you believe it, then you start feeling sicker and sicker, and even after you visit your doctor and he proves your completely healthy, it's not enough, your still sure.


People sometimes talk themselves into believing they are physically sick, it is anxiety transference, the anxiety manifests itself into physical symptoms, it is easier to believe our pain stems from something physical, not something traumatic, it is a refusal of reality.
OCD itself is a way of dealing with severe anxiety itself.
I also think this is why some people hurt themselves, they can look at the injury and think, thats were the pain is coming from.

3098


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I would go into my long spiel about this, and could search for a long discussion on this, but OBSESSING is not OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE DISORDER.

Yes, those of us with anxiety worry unnecessarily and constantly over things most people don't. We obsess over specific things. But true Obsessive Compulsive Disorder is a very specific illness.

It has to do with severe anxiety, intrusive illogical thoughts that COMPELL the individual to enact a RITUAL of some sort to allay the anxiety. And unfortunately that doesn't last very long.

There are many TYPES of OCD. But having DP/DR does NOT mean you have OCD. Soemone with OCD MIGHT have DP/DR symptoms, but not always. I personally know three people with OCD. Only one experienced some episodes of DP/DR when she was in a frenzy of panic. She had panic attacks as part of her OCD.

She is now treated for the OCD (with an SSRI) and no longer has any panic or OCD. She's pretty much got the thing under control now for pushing 20 years. Yet she still has certain characteristics of her old OCD, rigidity in her thinking, etc. Thinks that can't be "cured."

I'll see if I can find the discussion.

But to obsess over something, as irritating and miserable as that might be, is not OCD. OCD is a complex anxiety disorder in and of itself.

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> People sometimes talk themselves into believing they are physically sick, it is anxiety transference, the anxiety manifests itself into physical symptoms, it is easier to believe our pain stems from something physical, not something traumatic, it is a refusal of reality.
> OCD itself is a way of dealing with severe anxiety itself.
> I also think this is why some people hurt themselves, they can look at the injury and think, thats were the pain is coming from.
> 3098


I beg to differ. I have long been convinced after all these years that OCD is an illness, a psychitric illness. So is cutting. So is something like trichotillomania sp? (pulling out one's hair). Cutting and the latter sometimes release endorphins in some people). Something in the brain isn't functioning properly.

OCD is a clear cut disorder that takes on a variety of forms. It can be more or less severe, more or less debilitating. There is also a strange subgroup of children that get sudden onset OCD after a certain STRAIN of strep throat.

Medical.
Yes, there are psychological components to all mental illness, 
but the underpinnings as I see it are medical.
YMMV,
D


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

What about "pure O" OCD? Does anyone think that 'pure o' is closely linked to DP? I think it definately plays a part in mine - obsessing without the compulsions.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

jeanie82 said:


> What about "pure O" OCD? Does anyone think that 'pure o' is closely linked to DP? I think it definately plays a part in mine - obsessing without the compulsions.


I don't know that there is a specific "Pure O" OCD. OCD is a very specific diagnosis. I have revampled my site and reanalyzed my own symptoms and the reason for my DP. I fit all of the GAD category which includes obsessive worry. I've also had panic attacks which come with DP/DR. Why doctors don't read about this I will never know.

See: http://dreamchild.net/cacmydp.html

Read summary. I had GAD and panic since a child and never knew it. Not everyone has all of these symptoms. What astounds me is a did. I have some of them to this day. The DP/DR remained a constant, though it was intitially episodic:

*Generalized Anxiety Disorder*
Excessive anxiety and worry (apprehensive expectation), occurring more days than not for at least 6 months, about a number of events or activities (such as work or school performance).

The person finds it difficult to control the worry.

The anxiety and worry are associated with three (or more) of the following six symptoms (with at least some symptoms present for more days than not for the past 6 months). NOTE: only one item is required in children.
- restlessness or feeling keyed up or on edge
- being easily fatigued
- difficulty concentrating or mind going blank
- irritability
- muscle tension
- sleep disturbance (difficulty falling asleep, or restless unsatisfying sleep)

*The focus of the anxiety and worry is NOT confined to features of an Axis I disorder, e.g. the anxiety or worry is not about having a Panic Attack (as in Panic Disorder), being embarrassed in public (as in Social Phobia), being contaminated (as in Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder)
, being away from home or close relatives (as in Separation Anxiety Disorder), gaining weight (as in Anorexia Nervosa), having multiple physical complaints (as in Somatization Disorder), or having a serious illness (as in Hypochondriasis), and the anxiety and worry do not occur exclusively during Post Traumatic Stress Disorder.

The anxiety, worry, or physical symptoms cause clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.

The disturbance is not due to the direct physiological effects of a substance (e.g. drug of abuse, medication) or a general medical condition (e.g.) hyperthyroidism) and does not occur exclusively during a Mood Disorder, a Psychotic Disorder, or a Pervasive Developmental Disorder.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Criteria For A Panic Attack
(This is not considered a disorder in and of itself, but an event that occurs in the context of some other "umbrella" disorder.)

A discrete period of intense fear or discomfort, in which four or more of the following symptoms developed abruptly and reached a peak within 10 minutes.

- palpitations, pounding heart, or accelerated heart rate

- sweating

- trembling or shaking

- sensations of shortness of breath or smothering

- feeling of choking

- chest pain or discomfort

- nausea or abdominal distress

- feeling dizzy, unsteady, lightheaded, or faint

- dearealization (feelings of unreality) or depersonalization (being detached from oneself) - my emphasis

- fear of losing control or going crazy

- fear of dying

- paresthesias (numbness or tingling sensations

- chills or hot flushes

-------------------------------------------

Again. Someone with OCD can have DP/DR. Someone with DP/DR does not automatcially have OCD, and there is nothing called Pure Obsession.

These obsessions and worries seem to stem from anxiety.

This is in my case particularly.

EVERYONE IS UNIQUE. BUT OCD is a very specific diagnosis.
And it can involve, checking, contamination fears, religous intrusive thoughts, hoarder-clutterer, etc. With checking for example the individual cannot stop checking something 100 times ... this is not just everyday worry. The individual goes through specific rituals such as turning a lock exactly 15 times or they can not leave the house. Once they have left the house, they don't believe the door is shut and may return to the house to again go through the ritual.

For some this prevents them from ever getting to work or their intended appointment.

Anxiety ----> COMPULSION (out of one's control) to do something, a RITUAL, (pray, wash -- until ones hands bleed, check, repeat, count, hoard unnecessary "important" items). The anxiety may be calmed somewhat by the ritual, but the anxiety returns, the COMPULSION returns and the RITUAL starts anew.

OCD is an anxiety disorder.

Again, trying to clarify.*


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

You know, the more I think about it, the more I know that I have OCD, and have for years. I posted earlier in this thread about some symptoms, but wouldn't you know... the truly insidious and debilitating stuff didn't even cross my mind at the time.

Since before high school, I've suffered from trichotillomania, or compulsive hair-pulling. Uncontrollable compulsions. Hours have gone by, when suddenly I'll snap out of a fog and have bald patches on my arms or eyebrows. Christ, I mean, I'm doing it right now in-between keystrokes, even though I don't want to.
The frequency of this behavior has waxed and waned, although it is heaviest during periods of prolonged stress or other anxiety. It seems to be part of my subconscious coping network. While I was on Paxil, this stuff (as well as other OCD traits, and some of the fear and anxiety) went away. But, due to other messed-up circumstances, I stopped taking it. Then all this junk came back. What the hell, after these years and being crippled by these traits, I am just now waking up to this reality?!?! *kicking myself*


----------



## sean (Dec 19, 2006)

I think that OCD and DP/DR are definetely connected. I have severe OCD diagnosed by a psych and I think my OCD has caused my DP/DR in some way. When you can't stop obsessing about the stupidest things like how much the volume is on the TV or which can of soda you choose from the fridge you force your brain into sort of a "protective mode" or, DP/DR. Kind of stupid though because know matter what degree my OCD is at I still have almost 100% DP/DR. I must be incredibly screwed mentally to have both conditions so bad.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sean said:


> I think that OCD and DP/DR are definetely connected. I have severe OCD diagnosed by a psych and I think my OCD has caused my DP/DR in some way. When you can't stop obsessing about the stupidest things like how much the volume is on the TV or which can of soda you choose from the fridge you force your brain into sort of a "protective mode" or, DP/DR. Kind of stupid though because know matter what degree my OCD is at I still have almost 100% DP/DR. I must be incredibly screwed mentally to have both conditions so bad.


I think there are connections. I wonder with myself if I have TWO disorders, or three actually ... GAD, a mood disorder, and DP/DR. My sense is that DP/DR are most closely connected to anxiety and OCD is clearly an anxiety disorder.

It is extremely difficult, and I suppose useless at some point to determine what illness is causing what.

As a kid, I had what I would call OC traits, that actually are best describe in a more comprehensive discussion of GAD. Perfectionism for instance. I would be writing a stupid 5th grade paper on a book. I would write the draft all the way to the bottom and misspell one word. I would NOT be able to cross the word out. I would have to start with a fresh piece of paper, and start all over.

This is Obsessive, but has also been noted as a variation of perfectionistic tendencies that were exacerbated by worries and fears of failure. Those were GAD. It isn't until YEARS later that I think I understand what that was. My father was an OCD Hoarder-Clutterer. I now understand the misery he was in, I didn't as a child.

And *turnIntoearth*, good Lord don't kick yourself. I'll say it for the 7,346,000th time. Each and every case here is completely unique, though we all suffer from this "loss of reality", "disintegration of Self". I have my theories re: myself. My doctors have had various POVs over the years, but for me, it has finally added up.

Sean, OCD, as I said, can HAVE DP/DR as a "secondary symptom" ... I know one woman in such a situation, but she's much better since having the OCD treated.

But you also mentioned the weird thing about DP/DR. Today, I FORCED myself to see an old college friend, her husband, and their son. We spent a few hours in our uni town, had a bite, etc. I was totally out of it outdoors. It was awful. But I wasn't anxious. I didn't feel the slightest bit anxious. And I'm glad I saw my friend. All of them. There was NOTHNG about the experience save the DR/DP that are always there that made the visit less than great.

One day, someone will figure this out. Something that HAS helped me is journals, and writing about my experience. It starts to make sense.

And I have no doubt about your OCD diagnosis. OCD can be Hell on wheels.

I'm just saying I think a good number here here confuse obsessing with OCD. And many here say, "Oh, this DP/DR came out of the blue, when amazingly, in childhood, people recall other symptoms, specifically anxiety, or social phobia, etc. I don't think that's a coincidence.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Dreamer, what about if the the thoughts ARE the compulsions? Drop the term ocd for a minute and just look at the dynamics involved in severe obsessional rumination. I have a thought that causes anxiety, I feel compulsed to rid myself of the anxiety by solving the problem (the thought), I go over and over in my head doing so, I finally find some resolution,but then I doubt that it was accurate or maybe not certain, so more anxiety starts and I begin again the loop. maybe from another angle but it is the same subject. This goes around for houra or till I tire so badly that I have to quit. But later it returns, and the next day I will have another stab at it. I have no control over it, the thoughts are intrusive and I am compulsed to rid myself of them because the anxiety is too great but I cannot ever do it because I always wind up doubting that I have coverered all the ground or answered all the questions with certainty. There can be any number of examples of this, religious scrupolosity is one of them, so is wondering if you had maybe said the wrong thing to someone, or trying to espounge oneself of some perceived screw up, scrutiny or guilt. Leon Salzman wrote a classic book on this whiole scenario and called it then Obsessive Personality. Is it OCD? Not if you only define ocd by certain specific behaviours. But somehow I think the dynamics are the same. The subject will always change, but the dynamic stays the same. A hand washer does not need clean hands, he only needs to find certainty in his doubt. I do not need to solve the subject at hand, I only need to find certainty in my doubt. The goal of a true ocd person is not really to finally get clean hands, it is to keep washing them. My goal is not to find answers, but only to keep the loop going. In so doing I feel that certainty is met and anxiety is reduced. it is never ending and is extremely pathological.

Evan Torch felt that obsessional, ruminative and introspective people are prime candidates for dp/dr onset. I feel I have dp/dr because of this. I looked inside and doubted myself so much and so often that my psyche broke into dp/dr land, this was accomplished magnificently by introspective recreational drugs, pot being one of them.

I like that term "pure o" because it leaves the thoughts in the head, but I do understand that the term is technically used to describe people who have issues with knives etc.

I read Brain Lock yesterday and you are right, he does not seem to refer to people outside of classic ocd as you described, the hand washers, hoarders and the rest. I do not have a dsm in front of me so I guess I cannot say if there is any inclusion for people like me. But it is interesting that the same treatment is used for ocd peopel and obsessional people, Brain Lock would work great for obsessional types. Separate the truth from the chaff is what the book is about. Also ssri's are used for people like me, just as they are for ocd classics. I have been treated by psychotherpists as if I was ocd, I was a member of the ocd foundation. I related very well to all of it. But I have never participated in classic ocd compulsion, at least not to the point of it bothering me. It is all in my thoughts. It started with religious scrupulosity when I was 14 years old and has changed subjects since then, waning and waxing over the years.

I too am GAD. I spent a week in a research hospital trying to get a diagnosis for me in 1989. They labeled me GAD, adn GAD only. It really surprized me. But you are right if one goes by definitions. I go by dynamics and see little difference. Hell, it seems like it is all in the same pot sometimes. I guess that is why they call it all anxiety disorders.
jft


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

MentallyIll said:


> I just think we should start arranging a certain day where we gatherd as many as possible on a chat, to discuss it further, share relief methods instead of sharing symptoms.


I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear jft and turnintoearth, and others,

You raise even more good questions. I would say, as always, there is a spectrum of stuff here. Your type of obsessional thinking yes, sounds like OCD, but again, if placing something in a rather specific category to separate it out from something else, I guess I would look at "pure O" as different from OCD. There is some connection no doubt.

I read a book some time ago... 1990s called "Shadow Syndromes". I'd say they are "minor versions" or "variations" of major disorders. There is an "Obsessive-compulsive Personality Disorder". When I was younger I was always obsessing, or more specifically catastrophizing about one thing or another. I still do this, but to a much lesser degree than I did some years ago. And I have some sort of "perfectionistic compulsions" -- but I see them as things I have greater control over than what I have seen in OCD. But my mind NEVER shuts up, and yet no one has ever seen me as OCD. I simply don't fit that.

The DSM is pretty specific, yes. But I don't look specifically to that, and researchers and doctors are still arguing over what is what. The DSM-IV is OLD -- 1994. I believe the next text will be out in 2010?

Anyway criteria for *Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder* is as follows: (I think they were going to rename this Perfectionistic Personality Disorder at some point -- no clue now. It's like Borderline being redefined as Mood Dysregulation). And recall at one point Homosexuality was considered a mental illness in the last DSM? or the one before. The fist one came out in 1954 I believe, and it's pretty crazy if you look at it, and far more influenced by psychoanalysis.

*Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder*
"A pervasive pattern of preoccupation with orderliness, perfectionism, and mental and interpersonal control, at the expense of flexibility, openness, and efficiency, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by *four or more of the following:*

1. Is preoccupied with details, rules, lists, order, organization, or schedules to the extent that the major point of the activity is lost

2. Shows perfectionism that interferes with task completion (e.g. is unable to complete a project because his or her own overly strict standards are not met.

3. Is excessively devoted to work and productivity to the exclusion of leisure activities and friendships (not accounted for by obvious economic necessity)

4. Is overconscientious, scrupulous, an dinflexible about matters of morality, ethics, or values (not accounted for by cultural or religious identification.)

5. Is unable to discard worn-out worthless objects even when they have no sentimental value

6. Is reluctant to delegate tasks or to work with others unless they submit to exactly his or her way of doing things.

7. Adopts a miserly spending style toward both self and others; money is viewed as something to be hoarded for future catastrophes

8. Shows rigidity and stubborness.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
In one sense this describes my friend with the religious scruples .. the need to pray endlessly and secretly to eliminate blasphemous thoughts from her head. But that need to pray, endlessly, and horrendous thoughts -- so blasphemous she has never told me what they are as she is so ashamed -- COMPELLED her to engage in elaborate RITUALS.

*I could fit, to a lesser degree with 1 and 2 only, and it goes more specifically with GAD especially in childhood. I still have this to a degree, but am able to say to myself, "This is ridiculous" and force myself to stop.*

Again, what is missing here are specific compulsive rituals to alleviate anxiety as described more specifically in "Brain Lock". Such people .. well I've met such people in work situations. The boss from Hell for instance, LOL.

But JFT, you bring up a lot of good points. And to an extent it's a matter of semantics, and I don't think ANY of us fits one particular criteria. Many of them, again, I can't answer, like the question of "is my DP like your DP?" I really don't know, and yet we all seem to understand each other.

I DO obsess, myself, but do not have OCD. I know I don't. I've seen it in action. However, here is something re: DP.

*IF the perceptual sensation of a Loss of Self comes first and I don't know if it does or doesn't. It seems to make us question our existence endlessly. If you feel odd? lost, unreal, it seems logical you would be preoccupied with all sorts of odd, intrusive thoughts about existence. I don't know that those THOUGHTS came first. My sense is the perceptual distortion came first and then the thinking followed. But like anxiety first, then DP, I can't really answer the question. But I KNOW I was anxious since childhood. Anxious about loss, failure, not being "perfect", and had intrusive thoughts about close people dying, my having a horrible disease, fear of death, etc.*

And I'll say, what has helped me with my intrusive thoughts is CBT years later, with basically, endlessly kicking them out of my head. For many with OCD it seems both Meds (SSRIs) and CBT are most productive -- and are more difficult to treat. Hoarder-clutterer the most treatment resistant.

*And I know I shouldn't and can't pidgeonhole anyone. We are all complex.*

Oh, and I had a thought re: cutting (which may have to do with the trichotillimania). The latter is a compulsion of sorts, but not necessarily a part of OCD, but *earth*, I've never met you, so I can't say you don't have OCD. But I also have a friend who only does THAT -- just the hair pulling, with bald spots on her head! She is also plagued by depression off and on, but she doesn't have OCD.

Also, I know of a person from this Board who cut herself ... several people. This person did it for two reasons, one to feel alive when she thought she was dead -- to feel SOMETHING. But, when the DP/DR was GONE, she has said, of all her symptoms, after all these years, she still feels like cutting. It is a compulsion. I don't think she does anymore. But she doesn't have OCD.

I know someone else who cut compulsively, but who had gone through a psychotic depression (I believe), but also had DP/DR, but NOT as much anxiety.

Go figure. I haven't answered any question. We are all a combo of a lot of things. Any diagnosis that fits better than another (though imperfect), helps a doctor decide on a course of treatment. All the DSM is for, and for insurance purposes. I believe the DSM will be discontinued, and these diagnoses will be listed in ICD-10, or 11? ... the International Classification of Medical Disorders.

Hell what do I know. I just know that for me, I feel that GAD is my primary diagnosis. Any ruminating or intrusive thoughts, or any perfecctionism, seem to fit under that category. I can't call myself OCD in any way shape or form. Just me.

OMG, end of essay! Forgive. Again we all need to sit down and talk for about a month.

Best,
D
DP/DR is a big mystery, but again it comes with many mental illnesses that are NOT OCD. And again with epilepsy, tumors and head trauma.


----------

